# New Video Showcases Hotronix® Auto Open Clam Quick Latch



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video from Hotronix® shows how the Quick Latch feature of the Auto Open Clam-Style heat press. This tool-free design makes changing platens fast and easy allowing the operator to decorate items of various size and styles efficiently. 

The video also highlights using the platen in a portrait or landscape orientation for versatility. It provides a close-up look at how this expedites the heat printing process when decorating items with grommets, buttons, seams, zippers, or decorating specific areas of the garment, like left chest or sleeves.

View the video at Heat Press Auto Open Clam | Stahls' Hotronix. This latest feature along with digital time, temperature, and pressure controls; patented over-the-center pressure adjustment; a floating upper platen; and 100 percent threadability boosts productivity and saves money.

For more information, call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

